# kaputar skink



## jack (Dec 7, 2008)

the other half snapped these today, a Kaputar Skink (Egernia ???)... 
not sure if they have been formally described... they seem to be a variant of the Black Rock Skink, but with smooth skin and found only around Mt Kaputar, also similar to Egernia modesta, but with a very strong bronze colour on rear half and tail.... (no decent body shot sorry as "skinks are boring" and she only went for personality!)

as a comparison i have put in a Warrumbungle Black Rock Skink (Egernia saxatilis saxatilis) that i shot last weekend (last image) at Mt Namen


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 7, 2008)

yer, looks like the one in the field guide of reptiles of nsw, just says egernia sp in there though and common name kaputar skink. david saw some there, search his egernia of the east coast thread as it includes a few pics of them there I think


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice pics. I wonder how long it will take for it to be described? It seems amazing to have species listed as new but undescribed for year after year.


Regards,
David


----------



## jack (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks for the compliment david, bexta is not quite in your league yet but she is creating some nice images...

i am more of a lumper than a splitter, so i would just describe the skink as a varaint of mcpheei (spelling?)...(not "modesta" as i mistakenly wrote in the first post!)


----------



## eipper (Dec 8, 2008)

its been described..back in 1985


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 9, 2008)

> its been described..back in 1985




... but apparantly not accepted by the authors of the various field guides. 


Regards,
David


----------



## eipper (Dec 9, 2008)

David,

Its all to do with politics in this instance wells and wellington named it Shea, Sadlier and Swan did not use it but obvious believe the animal is different enough to warrant separation within the E. mcpheei complex.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 9, 2008)

I've spent quite a bit of time photographing Black Rock skinks around Mallacoota each year. I dare say I'll do the same thing again this year while I'm off on holidays. They certain do have a lot of personality. Thanks for sharing


----------

